# Voom HD Movies



## cs550ds (Apr 27, 2006)

Is the Voom HD Movies channel now available? I went to the Dish network site and saw that they list it as being available in the dishHD stand alone package. I Have that package and could not find it. Is anyone getting this channel?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

cs550ds said:


> Is the Voom HD Movies channel now available? I went to the Dish network site and saw that they list it as being available in the dishHD stand alone package. I Have that package and could not find it. Is anyone getting this channel?


It wasn't on last night so.........


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

cs550ds said:


> Is the Voom HD Movies channel now available? I went to the Dish network site and saw that they list it as being available in the dishHD stand alone package. I Have that package and could not find it. Is anyone getting this channel?


http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/index2.shtml

Which logo is missing?


----------



## cs550ds (Apr 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/index2.shtml
> 
> Which logo is missing?


I see it now. This one replaces World HD. It just has not changed on the guide yet. I never watched that one and over looked it. Thanks James for being on the ball.


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

cs550ds said:


> I see it now. This one replaces World HD. It just has not changed on the guide yet. I never watched that one and over looked it. Thanks James for being on the ball.


 WHAT CHANEL IS VOOM HDMOVIES ON..REGARDS


----------



## cs550ds (Apr 27, 2006)

bills said:


> WHAT CHANEL IS VOOM HDMOVIES ON..REGARDS


9475


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

cs550ds said:


> I see it now. This one replaces World HD. It just has not changed on the guide yet. I never watched that one and over looked it. Thanks James for being on the ball.


HIP HIP HARRAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't like subtitles.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/index2.shtml
> 
> Which logo is missing?


You know what is really curious.... is that they updated all the graphics on the Web site today to change "World Cinema" to "Voom HD Movies"... BUT did not add the USAHD and SciFiHD icons to the standalone graphic.

I know folks with the HD-only package have been getting those channels... but it is curious that someone took the time to change the Voom icon and didn't update the others while editing that picture.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

HDMe said:


> You know what is really curious.... is that they updated all the graphics on the Web site today to change "World Cinema" to "Voom HD Movies"... BUT did not add the USAHD and SciFiHD icons to the standalone graphic.
> 
> I know folks with the HD-only package have been getting those channels... but it is curious that someone took the time to change the Voom icon and didn't update the others while editing that picture.


Darryl and his other brother Darryl are in charge of the web site. Their brother Larry handles news releases.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Wasn't on the work order. 

Could have added Sci-Fi and USA when they removed the erroneous Cartoon Network logo. Maybe they'll add them when the next couple of channels are added (probably not).


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

HDMe said:


> You know what is really curious.... is that they updated all the graphics on the Web site today to change "World Cinema" to "Voom HD Movies"... BUT did not add the USAHD and SciFiHD icons to the standalone graphic.
> 
> I know folks with the HD-only package have been getting those channels... but it is curious that someone took the time to change the Voom icon and didn't update the others while editing that picture.


So do you think that USAHD and SciFiHD will be in the all HD package? I am about to pull the trigger on the HD Only Package and I don't want the rug pulled out from under me later.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Darryl and his other brother Darryl are in charge of the web site. Their brother Larry handles news releases.


Don't forget software development and final testing.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Calvin386 said:


> So do you think that USAHD and SciFiHD will be in the all HD package? I am about to pull the trigger on the HD Only Package and I don't want the rug pulled out from under me later.


Last I saw (from people posting) they are part of the package... so I don't think there is any worry about losing them unless the HD-only package in its entirety goes away. Just curious that they wouldn't have added those icons while working on the pic.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

I was wondering why all these American movies were showing up on World. Also seeing a lot of the foreign stuff that has played on World showing up on Film Fest..personally I wish they would have just left things as they were..but thats just me


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Let's hope this is the start of more VOOM tweaking. Frankly, it's getting a bit stale and a little face lifting here & there might be a good thing.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

moman19 said:


> Let's hope this is the start of more VOOM tweaking. Frankly, it's getting a bit stale and a little face lifting here & there might be a good thing.


Smart travels on EquatorHD has been show 7 shows that are the same for months at 11PM EDT. My PBS channels has new episodes. VOOM is failing.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

All the more reason for some tweaking......

Too much precious bandwidth spent on endless reruns of limited series. Allbeit many in glorious HD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

moman19 said:


> All the more reason for some tweaking......
> 
> Too much precious bandwidth spent on endless reruns of limited series. Allbeit many in glorious HD.


They should keep the Movie channels and toss the others if they don't buy any new programming. As soon Dish adds more premium HD channels, I'm dropping VOOM. Probably 5 to 6 months down the road.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Good plan, If not for RAVE, I would have dropped VOOM a long time ago. With the same ol' repeat programming on RAVE (compounded by my favorite concerts already stored on EHD), my patience is getting thin. I don't mean to count pennies but VOOM amounts to $120/year for the same stuff (with a few exceptions) I've seen over & over for years now.

Regardless of where someone's interest lie, VOOM may attract new subs, but it will not keep them for long.


----------

